# Meet the new .....



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

foster Montana, who I will be going to get either tomorrow or Tuesday. He is 13 weeks old and was thrown out of a pick up truck on the highway at 65 miles an hour. There are some really sick people out there.......


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Man they could have thrown him in the back of my pickup. I sense some competition for Cruiser coming on.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

How badly was he injured?


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That is horrifying, how can people be so cruel. He sure is a cutie and so glad he now has a chance to have a happy and loving home.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

People!!! URG!!! 
Glad to hear he is safe and will be happy in your home for awhile Mary!!!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Poor Baby, did they catch the [email protected]@@@?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Is he OK? I swear, this world is going to hell at an ever-increasing pace.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Montana*

Montana is adorable!!!!

Was he hurt?

I hope they catch the _____!!!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

He had some scrapes and a few bumps but was told hes healed up now. There was no plate on the truck...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Very cute! You have an awful lot of people throwing these pups out of windows. They must be nuts!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

ooh! i'm so happy he's going to be with you - we get lots of pics of that cutie! i have a feeling you won't have him very long.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Can't wait to see more pictures of this little sweetheart. I swear I can't fathom how cruel people can be !!!!! Give him some belly rubs from his new Dallas pals.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I think many times our four legged friends are more human than some 2 legged ones. I hope that truck driver gets his...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow what a tough start to life. I'm sure glad he is heading to your place for a little R and R. He sure is a handsome little devil. I'll bet your crew will show him the good life.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Was he thrown out or did he fall out  Either way, Good Lord !!! 

Well, fortunately for him he's landed in a great place. He sure is cute! 

:wave:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Jo Ellen said:


> Was he thrown out or did he fall out  Either way, Good Lord !!!
> 
> Well, fortunately for him he's landed in a great place. He sure is cute!
> 
> :wave:


He was tossed out... the people who stopped and picked him up said they saw an arm fling something out the window.


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

How could someone do that to a living creature?? What a cute little guy!!! I'm so glad he wasn't badldy injured, now he can find a good loving home...man I hope the guy that did that...nevermind I can't post what should be done to the SOB...


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well Montana has found the good life! Good luck on the forever home, he is darling!

Thrown out of the truck? How do people live with themselves?


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Maggies mom said:


> He was tossed out... the people who stopped and picked him up said they saw an arm fling something out the window.


OMG! Who could do that to such a cute little guy?!

I'm so glad he's ok. He looks like a little sweetheart. Thank you for taking him in!


----------



## 3459 (Dec 27, 2007)

So glad he's going to be with you and your crew! Montana's luck is definitely taking a dramatic turn for the better. As for the creep in the truck, I just can't fathom what some people are willing to do.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

The Missouri Pack will teach him all he needs to know about fun, love and having a good home.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

So glad you got him, there is some sick people out there, poor baby.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is such a cutie and will learn at your home what love and fun is with you and your crew. I think there is a special place in he** for people that can do that to god creatures. Thank goodness someone was watching over him and saved him.

There was someon that did that same thing on the main road near my home, but it was with kittens. There were three dead kittens and one lady saved one. I dont know how people can be so cruel. I cried when I saw them and almost threw up.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww, what a cutie pie  Thank God he's with you!!!

But HOLY CRAP, poor lil guy getting tossed out like that  *** is wrong with people! 
You're right Mary, really sick people


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Montana was taken in by a different rescue and is in a foster home... The rescue contacted us asking if we could take him since they are so full with sickly dogs.... Apparently hes mellow and laid back and loves other dogs.... he is some times shy ... so Bob figure if we took him and he was here with the crew for a while he will over come this..... plus there are always people in and out of here... We will see if the crew works there magic....


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

They will, they always seem to work magic 

Watch out Mary, he has foster fail written all over him


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Just got the call I will be picking Montana up tomorrow afternoon.....


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I will be expecting pictures by night fall then.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> I will be expecting pictures by night fall then.


I will try my best.... on our way to get Montana we also are getting 5 females ..8 months old ... so this is a 4-6 round trip...


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Someone is a glutton for punishment. LOL


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Someone is a glutton for punishment. LOL


That would not be me............. We are splitting them up in foster homes..... The breeder is getting out of the business..


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

You are still a saint Mary!


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

WOW - Dirk's Fund web site and newletter shows how full it is! Mary, your halo is showing again - keep up the good work .


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> Someone is a glutton for punishment. LOL


Someone, and her crew, is a true rescue Angel


----------



## Carmen (Jun 2, 2008)

Just seen this thread. You are an amazing person for doing this for these wonderful fluffy kids. Glad the little man wasn't badly injured. I'm sure he'll overcome all this worries in your wonderful house. God bless you.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

she is very cute.I am glad she is OK.and found great person like you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> That would not be me............. We are splitting them up in foster homes..... The breeder is getting out of the business..


Was this one of those breeders that contacted you if they had a puppy that didnt fit the perfect golden look (curly hair)? If so then one less bad breeder out of the business.


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

you amaze me for real! I hope one day I can do as much as you do for so many dogs! Thanks for all you do! I live on the MO/AR border, let me know if I can EVER help you out!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

BeauShel said:


> Was this one of those breeders that contacted you if they had a puppy that didnt fit the perfect golden look (curly hair)? If so then one less bad breeder out of the business.


No a totally different breeder.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

I have to agree with the rest. We have an angel in our midst!


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Once I said that Mary's house would soon have the 'Golden Arches' over it with the sign "Over a million rescued"........I still think it applies, lol.


----------

